# My latest, nothing fancy



## therichinc (Nov 11, 2015)

Here is my latest. It's a tactical 9" overall, 4 1/2" blade and 4 1/2" handle. D2 steel with a sandblasted and polished finish. Full flat grind with tappered tang. Handle is oak burl with checkering. I cannot begin to describe how good this knife feels in your hand. I have played with this design for almost 6 months and I think I finally have it perfect. It balances well. And the grip and feel are amazing.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 7


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 11, 2015)

Good show man! That is a fine looking slicer....

How do you do the checkering design?


----------



## Kevin (Nov 11, 2015)

I'm really digging that one. Not normally a fan of the whole skull motif except for pirate stuff but I really dig it on that knife. That scabbard work is awesome! Could you show the knife sheathed?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Nov 11, 2015)

Great looking knife Rich. I'd also like to know how you did the checkering. I can only imagine how much time that added...
I really like the texturing in the sheath too.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## therichinc (Nov 11, 2015)

@ripjack13 and @NYWoodturner - the checkering I do with a laser Engraver machine. It comes in handy. I can do a knife handle both sides in about 30-40 minutes.

@Kevin - I will get a pic sheathed and post it in just a bit.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## therichinc (Nov 11, 2015)



Reactions: EyeCandy! 5


----------



## Jim Beam (Nov 11, 2015)

Very nice work! I would be proud to stab someone with that

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Sprung (Nov 11, 2015)

That's a beauty! And it does look like it would fit very well in hand.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Nov 11, 2015)

Super looking work Rich.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Molokai (Nov 11, 2015)

Very nice man, really looks very comfortable. Is that a false sandblasted or real hamon on the blade

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR (Nov 12, 2015)

Wow...just wow....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Nov 12, 2015)

Nice knife! I really like the handle, was the oak stabilized before you carved it, I find it very hard to carve detail in oak without chip-out...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## therichinc (Nov 12, 2015)

@Molokai - the bottom that looks like a hamon is just a buff line. I sharpen with a 220 then go to 15 micron, and then buff the edge.


----------



## therichinc (Nov 12, 2015)

@barry richardson - That is not hand carved. It is done with my laser engraver. But to answer the question yes everything is stabilized before I do any design work on it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 12, 2015)

I love the knife, but the leatherwork is incredible almost beyond comprehension. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## bamafatboy (Nov 12, 2015)

Great looking knife, would be proud to own of those myself.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## therichinc (Nov 12, 2015)

@bamafatboy - I am still taking orders....lol just let me know


----------



## Foot Patrol (Nov 12, 2015)

Rich great looking knife as always.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## therichinc (Nov 13, 2015)

@Foot Patrol - thanks bud...You done any hunting lately? Next time your in come by and see us.


----------



## Foot Patrol (Nov 14, 2015)

Rich up in a stand now. Shot a little sow. If we make it back to Lufkin this afternoon I will hit you up.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

